# A great skit on Rescue dogs



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Inside Amy Schumer

https://youtu.be/U68G8up1-qo

Living near San Francisco, this is almost "normal".


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you Rod, I needed a laugh.
Maybe you could send it to Ken.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Love that sketch.


----------

